# Dating a BC Rich by serial



## Postulio

I have been trying to find out what year my BC Rich was made in, as I got it extremely cheap when it was on sale at a 2nd hand shop down here a few years ago.

Its a platinum edition warlock, with a floyd rose trem and a normal headstock (Not one of those pointy devil ones).
I read up on how to do it, but I still cant date my serial.
I read this: Dating Your B.C. Rich Guitar | Dolphin Music
And my serial is 19651. I know its definitely before 2000, but no idea when. 1999 Maybe?

Help would be appreciated!


----------



## Metal Ken

according to that link, it looks like a 2001?


----------



## Postulio

Yeah maybe.
The 19 in the serial confused me a little.

I mainly want to know because I am selling it to buy a Schecter 7 string. So I just need all the info I can get on it 


Edit:
"In the year 2000, they changed to the letters "BO" (Bolt On) and three digits (B0XXX)"
Cant be a 2001 by the sounds of that, because I have a Bolt on neck


----------



## Edroz

yeah, i dunno man. B.C. Rich's serial numbers can be a little screwy sometimes. not surprising considering how many times the company has changed hands. Ed Roman didn't help things either when Class Axe went belly up and he bought all their remaining inventory, including a fuck load of bodies and necks and assembling and finishing them himself and passing them off as "real" B.C. Richs 


my B.C. Rich Wrath USA is #C920178 

which leads me to believe it was the 178th made in '92 . but who knows


----------



## Lorne

Edroz said:


> yeah, i dunno man. B.C. Rich's serial numbers can be a little screwy sometimes. not surprising considering how many times the company has changed hands. Ed Roman didn't help things either when Class Axe went belly up and he bought all their remaining inventory, including a fuck load of bodies and necks and assembling and finishing them himself and passing them off as "real" B.C. Richs
> 
> 
> my B.C. Rich Wrath USA is #C920178
> 
> which leads me to believe it was the 178th made in '92 . but who knows



Correct,178th made in 1992 by Class Axe


----------



## thatgirlblu

I have a BC Rich Platinum series warlock 4 string bass....yes yes YES I know this is a forum about guitars not bass but this was one of the only links I found on google for "dating BC Rich by serial number" and I was hoping to find a topic on how to tell...
So forgive me. I basically just signed up to see if someone could tell me what my bass serial # means it is 41200015. Thats all it says there is no letter it starts with or anything. Im new to this maybe Im reading something wrong idk. Someone let me know...?


----------



## Lorne

thatgirlblu said:


> I have a BC Rich Platinum series warlock 4 string bass....yes yes YES I know this is a forum about guitars not bass but this was one of the only links I found on google for "dating BC Rich by serial number" and I was hoping to find a topic on how to tell...
> So forgive me. I basically just signed up to see if someone could tell me what my bass serial # means it is 41200015. Thats all it says there is no letter it starts with or anything. Im new to this maybe Im reading something wrong idk. Someone let me know...?



You should have gone to 

BC Rich Players - An Online Community and Gallery Showcase

Your bass was made in 2004


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

I wouldn't recommend dating a bc rich... you might get herpies.


----------



## Gamba

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I wouldn't recommend dating a bc rich... you might get herpies.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Indeed. So this thread isn't about taking a virgin out on the town?


----------



## thatgirlblu

Lorne said:


> You should have gone to
> 
> BC Rich Players - An Online Community and Gallery Showcase
> 
> Your bass was made in 2004


 
Thank you  Anything else I should know about it? I was actually thinking of selling it, didn't know what to set it at. I'll check out that link. Thanks again man.


----------



## iruyle

No luck on the BC Rich forum page so sorry for a misplaced post...
Anyone here know how I can date a US ST3 bass?
the serial is B2918 but I can't find anything that even resembles that sequence on any of the general serial info pages. They seem to mainly address the NJ's and even platinums.


----------



## Invocalyptic

Guys, I can't figure out my serial number.
It's an NJ Series Korean made Ironbird
SR#21401409
Can anyone help me figure out when it was made?
Thanks


----------



## Lorne

Invocalyptic said:


> Guys, I can't figure out my serial number.
> It's an NJ Series Korean made Ironbird
> SR#21401409
> Can anyone help me figure out when it was made?
> Thanks



2002


----------



## Invocalyptic

Thanks =D


----------



## Bellzemos

Mine is also Korean made I think, Ironbird - Platinum series. Can you tell me when it was made? S.N. is: 31122848

Thanx!


----------



## Lorne

Bellzemos said:


> Mine is also Korean made I think, Ironbird - Platinum series. Can you tell me when it was made? S.N. is: 31122848
> 
> Thanx!



2003


----------



## Bellzemos

Thank you! Do you think it's any good?


----------



## Lorne

Bellzemos said:


> Thank you! Do you think it's any good?



Not really for me to say,if YOU like it,that's all that matters surely


----------



## necrobassist

i have a bc rich platinum edition warlock bass and its serial number is E628034, i was just wondering if anybody could tell me what year it was made in and any other additional information, thanks


----------



## Lorne

necrobassist said:


> i have a bc rich platinum edition warlock bass and its serial number is E628034, i was just wondering if anybody could tell me what year it was made in and any other additional information, thanks



Possibly 1986,but don't qoute me on that


----------



## Adeeba

The ravages of age (and a head injury) has gotten the best of me and I can't remember exactly what year I bought my BC Rich Platinum Series Warlock. Early 90s, maybe 92 or 93. My serial number doesn't match anything on that site. Definitely bolted on. This number is engraved on the plate:
18133

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lorne

Adeeba said:


> The ravages of age (and a head injury) has gotten the best of me and I can't remember exactly what year I bought my BC Rich Platinum Series Warlock. Early 90s, maybe 92 or 93. My serial number doesn't match anything on that site. Definitely bolted on. This number is engraved on the plate:
> 18133
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.



Sorry,can't date these,suffice to say it is a Class Axe era serial # anywhere from 1989 to 1993


----------



## fireeye666

Anyone help me with dating mine/telling me what model? Should be fairly recent but can't find it anywhere online

Serial no. A04080135


----------



## Lorne

fireeye666 said:


> Anyone help me with dating mine/telling me what model? Should be fairly recent but can't find it anywhere online
> 
> Serial no. A04080135



Sorry,I don't do that,if you want me to identify the model,you would need to post pictures of it,I do NOT tell models/descriptions for a serial #


----------



## fireeye666

any chance you could date it then please? i know it's some kind of warlock =]

thanks for your help


----------



## Lorne

fireeye666 said:


> any chance you could date it then please? i know it's some kind of warlock =]
> 
> thanks for your help



I "think" it'a 2008 guitar,the new serial # system makes no sense,a BCR employee explained it to me,but his explaination was wrong


----------



## fireeye666

haha thanks, no wonder i cant seem to find it online =]


----------



## taekwonjudo

Hey guys

Thanks for this thread! I always wondered where the serial # was on my faithful old Warlock... now I'm hoping someone could help me date it & possibly find out what kind of wood it was made of.

It's an old Platinum series Warlock with the reverse pointed 6-in-line headstock (slant up rather than down). I know it was made in Korea because the headstock still bears the sticker that says so. The serial # is 5587. No... no numbers are missing.... it's just that old.

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Havasuman43

I'm considering passing my bc rich nj series made in japan to my grandson. It's sn is 839853. Anybody have an idea of it's value and manufacture date?


----------



## Masadar

I totally have to jump in here to instead of making the same thread. 

I have an NJ JR-V with Serial number F2070927.....would love to know when it was built.

Thanks!


----------



## guttergeodine

Hey I just bought a BC Rich Mockingbird bronze series with the serial # S00073226 Anyone know when it was made? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kolouri

E704052? Late 80's, correct? Korean model?


----------



## roblank83

I just had a bc rich ironbird version 1 given to me and i have the year narrowed down to 84 or 85. 84 was the first year they were built over seas then shiped back for assembly according to one site I was at. The U in the serial # is suppose to stand for USA. 

SN# U0420

The other #'s don't make sense to me????


----------



## Lorne

roblank83 said:


> I just had a bc rich ironbird version 1 given to me and i have the year narrowed down to 84 or 85. 84 was the first year they were built over seas then shiped back for assembly according to one site I was at. The U in the serial # is suppose to stand for USA.
> 
> SN# U0420
> 
> The other #'s don't make sense to me????



Close, the "U" stands for U.S.Series, which, as per usual with BCR's was totally misleading, the guitar was built in Japan and shipped to the U.S.A. for final assembly and paint

They didn't last long so your year guess is correct

Any pictures of this Ironbird?


----------



## Ironbird

Lorne, you should start a 'dollar per question' service for dating Riches.


----------



## Lorne

Ironbird said:


> Lorne, you should start a 'dollar per question' service for dating Riches.



That would be awesome, but I'm not in it for the money, thankfully


----------



## zakattak192

I really hate to resurrect an old thread, but I just bought an N.J. Series Warlock off of my bassist and we're sitting in my room trying to figure out how old it is. the only number which we're assuming is the serial number is 604045 on the Neck plate. It says L.A. California USA

Pics Very much related:





















(With it's twin brother )

Again, I'm really sorry to bring up an old topic, but that one link on how to date a B.C. Rich didn't help D:

xoxoxoxo


----------



## tomseiker

i have an old warlock that i cant figure out either....platinum series, b/o, serial on the neck plate says 5449(not S449, which someone suggested to me might have made it a first run of "special" models, but i double checked and its definately a 5)......might be a custom job tho, seeing as the bridge is an old kahler spyder locking trem...any ideas? also, when i put it next to a newer bronze series, the body is visibly more compact/smaller, but not by much.


----------



## birthrite

is it possible to date a bc rich warlock bass serial number SR#11300833 and what it may be worth in it's coffin case.

regards

Alan


----------



## drumer_boy76

would like to date my bc rich warlock...look up the link but could not figure it out. it a black/yellow crackle paint job with bolt on net with the serial number 4125 in the plate. is as no stamp to show where is was made.

hope to hear from u soon 

thanx paul


----------



## lottadogs

Hi, I would like to date my BC Rich Warlock NJ Series with SN B1369. any help would be appreciated. I bought it at a pawn shop around 92 and it has a kahler locking tremelo


----------



## Iamasingularity

Deleted.

Wrong thread.


----------



## tainbey

need to know the year made of a few guitars---bc rich warlock, bronze series, serial # 500072918---bronze by bc rich warlock, seriaal # 32101785---bc rich mockingbird, platinum series, serial # f907084---any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you...


----------



## lettikonfetti

Hi guys, please help! I´m about to sell a BC Rich Bich Special edition, Ser No 62110028, it has a bolt on neck, 24 frets and an inspection sticker. Can anybody tell me if it´s an us model or a cheap import?? I got the guitar from a friend who can not be asked at the moment.
Thanks in advance!!http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/images/smilies/scratchhead.gif


----------



## purpledc

if any of you guys are trying to date a platinum, nj series, bronze series or any other "series" guitars its really not a huge deal what year it was. Most bc rich collectors only really care about the year range for USA instruments. And many times USA instruments are the only ones you can make anything out of the serial number.


----------



## Morokh

Lorne said:


> 2002



serial number my bas - 71006319/
date manufactire ?


----------



## Johnmar

*mod edit: do not try to sell things outside the classifieds*


----------



## Carjam

I purchased a natural wood finish Bich serial number B4841 trying to find out when made and any other info I can.


----------



## graves

I hane a Iorn bird neck thru with the R , It's stamped 1084 . I have owned it for 24 years and know very little about it , Can't find anything on a 4 digit number  
thanks


----------



## alleycat

Trying to decide what to pay..with coffin case .

I want to make sure I shouldnt just buy it new.


----------



## nguarino

I just bought a used Warlock. Headstock is the large in- line type. I can only find two numbers on the instrument. The Neck Plate says 6429 and the neck has "530" printed inside. I have no clue as to what year or edition this is. Can anyone help?


----------



## Lorne

graves said:


> I hane a Iorn bird neck thru with the R , It's stamped 1084 . I have owned it for 24 years and know very little about it , Can't find anything on a 4 digit number
> thanks



Got any pictures of it?

Sounds very much like a U.S.Series, which is a misleading name Rico Snr gave them, they were Japanese made, then sent to the USA for final assembly and paint


----------



## Bolo

Hi all, I'm trying to date a Beast bass that I would like to purchase, theres a serial stamped into the fingerboard at the space body-wards of the 24th fret.
I think it said 20298.
I hope Lorne or someone else 'in the know' doesn't mind helping me revive this old threat, thanks!


----------



## Lorne

Bolo said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to date a Beast bass that I would like to purchase, theres a serial stamped into the fingerboard at the space body-wards of the 24th fret.
> I think it said 20298.
> I hope Lorne or someone else 'in the know' doesn't mind helping me revive this old threat, thanks!




July/August 2000 got any pictures and could you confirm the serial #?

[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## Bolo

Thanks! It's currently still in auction so no pics yet. It's green like watered maple looking, with black trim, 4string Beast bass with douple splitcoil pickups, two pots and a switch, capital R in white on the headstock.

I found the serial! I knew I wrote it down: 20276.


----------



## Lorne

Bolo said:


> Thanks! It's currently still in auction so no pics yet. It's green like watered maple looking, with black trim, 4string Beast bass with douple splitcoil pickups, two pots and a switch, capital R in white on the headstock.
> 
> I found the serial! I knew I wrote it down: 20276.



Ok, definately a July 2000 bass then, please PM me a link to the auction so I can grab pictures, I don't want to buy it, Beasts aren't my bag mate


----------



## Dandan84

Hi!
Couple a years ago i bought a bc rich mockingbird from a friend, I thought it was a NJ Korean from 90s. But not so sure now, I wanted to sell it so I was trying to search information but got nothing! 
SN number is I50060
Here are some photos!









What do you think? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lorne

Dandan84 said:


> Hi!
> Couple a years ago i bought a bc rich mockingbird from a friend, I thought it was a NJ Korean from 90s. But not so sure now, I wanted to sell it so I was trying to search information but got nothing!
> SN number is I50060
> Here are some photos!
> View attachment 37704
> 
> 
> View attachment 37705
> 
> 
> View attachment 37706
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!



Diamond Series MG-100T from around 1994, new suggested UK retail price was £429


----------



## Jakegax

Hey everybody,

sorry for registering only in order to ask this question but this forum seems to be the only place where I could get some info about my Warlock's serial.. I'm thinking of selling it.

Serial is 11310667, it appears to be the only one and is stamped on the neck plate.

any idea? it should be around 2004/2006 but I'm not sure at all about this.

thanks A LOT everyone,
take care.

Alberto


----------



## Lorne

Jakegax said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> sorry for registering only in order to ask this question but this forum seems to be the only place where I could get some info about my Warlock's serial.. I'm thinking of selling it.
> 
> Serial is 11310667, it appears to be the only one and is stamped on the neck plate.
> 
> any idea? it should be around 2004/2006 but I'm not sure at all about this.
> 
> thanks A LOT everyone,
> take care.
> 
> Alberto



2001


----------



## Luafcm

I've dated a Warlock, a Virgin, and 2 Bitches


----------



## supacede

Hi all,

Lorne, I've been trying to track you down at the acid pit for weeks now! For whatever reason, my "shredder forum" registration has not been verified. Oh well, I was hoping you could help me with a "made in usa" gunslinger/assassin/st-III etc... body type I've found at a local music store being sold on consignment.

Neck Plate SN: B 6900 

Two pickups, hum(bridge) single(neck) both slanted with a b.c. rich licensed tremolo, 22 fret maple neck and fingerboard, reverse black headstock with "made in u.s.a" under B.C. Rich script. Looks to be almost an orange finish but i think it's like a cherry red. 

Thanks for your help, for all of us! 

Thomas C.


----------



## Lorne

supacede said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Lorne, I've been trying to track you down at the acid pit for weeks now! For whatever reason, my "shredder forum" registration has not been verified. Oh well, I was hoping you could help me with a "made in usa" gunslinger/assassin/st-III etc... body type I've found at a local music store being sold on consignment.
> 
> Neck Plate SN: B 6900
> 
> Two pickups, hum(bridge) single(neck) both slanted with a b.c. rich licensed tremolo, 22 fret maple neck and fingerboard, reverse black headstock with "made in u.s.a" under B.C. Rich script. Looks to be almost an orange finish but i think it's like a cherry red.
> 
> Thanks for your help, for all of us!
> 
> Thomas C.



Hi Thomas, dating bolt ons is very difficult, as nobody took any real records of them at BCR, but it sounds like 1987 / 88

Can you get any pics of it?


----------



## Lorne

Also I can be found on Facebook and the facebook B.C.Rich Junkies page


----------



## supacede

thanks Lorne.

Does it sound like a legit U.S. model? Im always afraid the neck has been transfered to a different body with bolt-ons. Hoping the SN sounds right. Also, is there any way to match the body to the neck?

Thomas C.


----------



## Lorne

supacede said:


> thanks Lorne.
> 
> Does it sound like a legit U.S. model? Im always afraid the neck has been transfered to a different body with bolt-ons. Hoping the SN sounds right. Also, is there any way to match the body to the neck?
> 
> Thomas C.



Would need pictures mate


----------



## supacede

Well,

I caved...  Hoping I made the right decision $400 later... Aww, to hell with it, it plays great. I'm certainly in love with my FIRST B.C. Rich! I appreciate the help, Lorne. If you can piece together anything else, Id love to know. Enjoy the pictures. I'll take a few more in natural light, soon.

Regards,
Thomas C.


----------



## MaximusMo

Hi Lorne
New member here. You seem to really know your BC Rich's. I've been trying for years to find out what mine may be worth. I bought it late 80s, early 90s I think. It's a BC Rich Warlock, LA Series. SN: BC2199. It it translucent red with, gold hardware, floating floyd rose, original pickups, diamond shaped inlays. 
Thoughts?
Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Lorne

MaximusMo said:


> Hi Lorne
> New member here. You seem to really know your BC Rich's. I've been trying for years to find out what mine may be worth. I bought it late 80s, early 90s I think. It's a BC Rich Warlock, LA Series. SN: BC2199. It it translucent red with, gold hardware, floating floyd rose, original pickups, diamond shaped inlays.
> Thoughts?
> Thanks a bunch!!



Hi MaximusMo, we call those Speartip Inlays

But, sorry, I never give valuations, it is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it


----------



## LPrich

Hi, I just got a diamond series Warlock. I couldn't really find much info on the internet on Diamond Series. It is really heavy. Anybody knows anything about these diamond series guitars made in which years, what body wood they are? I am tempted to take those finish off to see what wood it is.. I think these are not too bad guitars.


----------



## Hombre79

Hi Lorne,

Could you please identify guitar as per pics?
It is Korean bolt on.
SN: E701051


----------



## thedarknightshreds

Hey guys,
doing a bit of lurking on this thread and all of the guides seem to make no sense when trying to identify my Bronze series warlock
it seems to have no letter before the serial number which is really throwing me off 
if I could have some assistance in when my model was made that would be grew 
Info I already know:
Made in China (according to the original sticker)
Bronze series with single pickup
I got it about 10 years ago from new (as a present in the box, not sure where it was ordered from)
Nothing on back of the headstock 

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## tommychains

Any luck finding out what the hell 4 digit serial numbers meant? Looking into buying an old Warlock.

Edit: worth mentioning theres no letters, just 4 numbers.


----------



## kubajs

Hey guys. Any expert who can help me with dating mine? Serial is 7300521.
It has ebony fretboard,neck through,24 frets. Headstock has B.C. Rich on it only with 'MOCKINGBIRD' on trussrod cover.
Thanks!


----------



## kubajs

mockingbird Pictures, mockingbird Images, mockingbird Photos, mockingbird Videos - Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

mock Pictures, mock Images, mock Photos, mock Videos - Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

serial Pictures, serial Images, serial Photos, serial Videos - Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## NLP

Hello All,

Have you ever seen this kind of "sandwitch"type neck on the old BC's? Looks like an import model, no "made in usa" on headstock, and it has licensed floyd. Comments welcomed!
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/151112/906969_image_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/151112/906971_image_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/151112/906972_image_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/151112/906974_image_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/151112/906975_image_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/151112/906976_image_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg


----------



## RLG167

Okay, here's a tricky one. This is a Bich, maple neck-through with walnut stringers and mahogany side wings (body). It also has a quilt top, Ebony fretboard, and old school BCR headstock and cloud inlays. It says NJ Classic Series on the front and on the back it only has a small sticker that says Made In China. No serial number at all. If anyone can help I'd appreciate it. Thanks
*Update: I tried calling BCR directly, the guy picked up the phone, I said I needed help dating my Bich. He literally said "I can't help you, look online. Have a nice day" then hung up! So it's nice to know that when I need to date an instrument the manufacturer can't even help 
Still, I'd appreciate any info


----------



## bostjan

RLG167 said:


> Okay, here's a tricky one. This is a Bich, maple neck-through with walnut stringers and mahogany side wings (body). It also has a quilt top, Ebony fretboard, and old school BCR headstock and cloud inlays. It says NJ Classic Series on the front and on the back it only has a small sticker that says Made In China. No serial number at all. If anyone can help I'd appreciate it. Thanks
> *Update: I tried calling BCR directly, the guy picked up the phone, I said I needed help dating my Bich. He literally said "I can't help you, look online. Have a nice day" then hung up! So it's nice to know that when I need to date an instrument the manufacturer can't even help
> Still, I'd appreciate any info



1. There should be a serial number. Something is not right if there is not one. If you had a serial number, you might be able to get somewhere. Without it, the question cannot be answered.
2. The NJ Classic line started in the late 2000's. So, it couldn't be pre-2005. That might not narrow it down for you, but that's the best anyone can do unless you have a serial number or contacted the person who sold it to you and asked them where they got it and why on earth there is no serial number.

For example, if the serial number was L11100123, it'd be made in factory number 11, wherever that is, in the year 2010. That's where the 1110 comes from after the first letter.


----------



## RLG167

bostjan said:


> 1. There should be a serial number. Something is not right if there is not one. If you had a serial number, you might be able to get somewhere. Without it, the question cannot be answered.
> 2. The NJ Classic line started in the late 2000's. So, it couldn't be pre-2005. That might not narrow it down for you, but that's the best anyone can do unless you have a serial number or contacted the person who sold it to you and asked them where they got it and why on earth there is no serial number.
> 
> For example, if the serial number was L11100123, it'd be made in factory number 11, wherever that is, in the year 2010. That's where the 1110 comes from after the first letter.



Bought it used from a local store. I looked all over it, couldn't find anything. I'm swapping the pickups soon, I'll check the pocket. I've seen Kramer that have the serial stamped inside the pickup pocket, so that's my best try. If not there, I can't find one. I also noticed it has a made in China sticker, all the other ones I've seen online (that mention where they were made) all say Indonesia


----------



## RLG167

But I'd appreciate any helpful info please


----------



## Rosal76

RLG167 said:


> Still, I'd appreciate any info



According to the 2006 quarterly and 2007 main B.C. Rich catalogs, your Bich guitar was around during those 2 years as they are shown in those catalogs. Whether those are the only 2 years those models were released, I couldn't tell you. The unofficial B.C. Rich forum posted every B.C. Rich catalog since the 70's and had members who know everything about B.C. Rich, both U.S. custom shops and imports, but unfortunately, the forum has been closed down for some time now or else I could have gotten you more information about your Bich guitar. Congrats on your new guitar, though. 

Here are some links that show your Bich guitar in the 2006 and 2007 B.C. Rich catalogs.

VintAxe.com Vintage Guitars - Vintage American Catalogs - B.C. Rich Quarterly - 2006

VintAxe.com Vintage Guitars - Vintage American Catalogs - B.C. Rich - 2007


----------



## RLG167

Rosal76 said:


> According to the 2006 quarterly and 2007 main B.C. Rich catalogs, your Bich guitar was around during those 2 years as they are shown in those catalogs. Whether those are the only 2 years those models were released, I couldn't tell you. The unofficial B.C. Rich forum posted every B.C. Rich catalog since the 70's and had members who know everything about B.C. Rich, both U.S. custom shops and imports, but unfortunately, the forum has been closed down for some time now or else I could have gotten you more information about your Bich guitar. Congrats on your new guitar, though.
> 
> Here are some links that show your Bich guitar in the 2006 and 2007 B.C. Rich catalogs.
> 
> VintAxe.com Vintage Guitars - Vintage American Catalogs - B.C. Rich Quarterly - 2006
> 
> VintAxe.com Vintage Guitars - Vintage American Catalogs - B.C. Rich - 2007



Thanks. I actually just signed up for the forum, but like you said, it was closed. It said at the bottom there was one member active and it was me


----------



## bostjan

Turns out there were a few NT series guitars made in China that did not receive serial numbers, and were mistakenly labelled "NJ Classic," rather than "NT". I guess BC Rich imported a bunch of them before they caught it. All of that happened in 2006, if I understand correctly. If there is truly no serial number, it'd be a 2006 BC Rich Bich NT Made in China misprint. Pretty rare, but not necessarily valuable.


----------



## RLG167

bostjan said:


> Turns out there were a few NT series guitars made in China that did not receive serial numbers, and were mistakenly labelled "NJ Classic," rather than "NT". I guess BC Rich imported a bunch of them before they caught it. All of that happened in 2006, if I understand correctly. If there is truly no serial number, it'd be a 2006 BC Rich Bich NT Made in China misprint. Pretty rare, but not necessarily valuable.



Wow, I don't know whether I'm excited or disappointed. Because on one hand it's a misprint on the headstock, but on the other hand, it's a Chinese import.


----------



## electriceye

RLG167 said:


> Okay, here's a tricky one. This is a Bich, maple neck-through with walnut stringers and mahogany side wings (body). It also has a quilt top, Ebony fretboard, and old school BCR headstock and cloud inlays. It says NJ Classic Series on the front and on the back it only has a small sticker that says Made In China. No serial number at all. If anyone can help I'd appreciate it. Thanks
> *Update: I tried calling BCR directly, the guy picked up the phone, I said I needed help dating my Bich. He literally said "I can't help you, look online. Have a nice day" then hung up! So it's nice to know that when I need to date an instrument the manufacturer can't even help
> Still, I'd appreciate any info



You DO realize that BC Rich has had, literally, 5 or 6 ownership changes, right? So, they cannot possibly help you. 

Any of the MIC models are relatively "new," btw, less than 10 years old. As of 2016, a new company has taken over BC Rich from Hanzer (thank god).


----------



## Samson

I have a super strat style BC Rich platinum series possibly a gunslinger Korean made seafoam green colored. Trying to date it with no luck. Neck plate serial # is E710907. Anyone with knowledge of such things is greatly appreciated. Wanted maybe make it pretty again but Ive no clue what parts to look for.


----------



## zakattak192

Samson said:


> I have a super strat style BC Rich platinum series possibly a gunslinger Korean made seafoam green colored. Trying to date it with no luck. Neck plate serial # is E710907. Anyone with knowledge of such things is greatly appreciated. Wanted maybe make it pretty again but Ive no clue what parts to look for.



Can you post some pics? and a closeup of the headstock if possible. Sounds like an ST-III from the description but pics will help determine the year.


----------



## bostjan

You sure it's from the eighties? Or is it a modern guitar made in a retro style? There is a "Gunslinger Retro" made to look like a 1980's USA ST-III, but made in Korea. They're excellent guitars. Maybe you got the neon green edition?

If it's an authentic 1980's USA ST-III, the serial number should not start with a letter other than B.


----------



## abeigor

RLG167 said:


> Okay, here's a tricky one. This is a Bich, maple neck-through with walnut stringers and mahogany side wings (body). It also has a quilt top, Ebony fretboard, and old school BCR headstock and cloud inlays. It says NJ Classic Series on the front and on the back it only has a small sticker that says Made In China. No serial number at all. If anyone can help I'd appreciate it. Thanks
> *Update: I tried calling BCR directly, the guy picked up the phone, I said I needed help dating my Bich. He literally said "I can't help you, look online. Have a nice day" then hung up! So it's nice to know that when I need to date an instrument the manufacturer can't even help
> Still, I'd appreciate any info



"Hey Ted, who was that?"
"Just some guy having trouble with his girlfriend. Like I have to time to work out what's wrong with the bitch he's dating."


----------



## Kira j

I am interested in a bc rich heritage classic mocking bird bass n would just like to know if anyone here could help me figure out where it was made as it doesnt say anywhere n possibly what year... The serial number is 7304756


----------



## Kira j

:wavey


Kira j said:


> I am interested in a bc rich heritage classic mocking bird bass n would just like to know if anyone here could help me figure out where it was made as it doesnt say anywhere n possibly what year... The serial number is 7304756


----------



## bostjan

The Heritage Classic Mockingbird Bass is made in China.

I'm not certain about the serial number, but if it follows other serial numbers from the same era as other imports from Korea, then I would guess it was made in Q3 of 2007, and it was the 4756th piece to get stamped in the factory. I think that actually places it a few months out of range for the product, but I don't know that much about the Heritage Classic series, sorry.


----------



## Tuned

Lookit what I found in a pile.
It's a bolt-on Mockingbird - or Phoenix bass? Has an USA neckplate, serial BC19346
This isn't a US bass, is it?
That serial doesn't make sense to me. 2001? the bass looks way too old for that


----------



## jakeydylan

Hello, I'm looking to date my BC Rich bass. I have no idea what type it is, but it has just an R on the headstock, I've attached a image of the body and the serial number is 38514. Somone help me please!


----------



## megatherion7

hi.
I am trying to find info on this particular guitar for a friend of mine.
So far I haven't been able to match the NJ with the serial number on the back,therefore I NEED SOME HELP! 
below there's a link with pictures of the guitar.

http://s216.photobucket.com/user/megatherion7/slideshow/BC%20RICH

Thank you in advance. Any info that you may be able to provide would be appreciated!


----------



## electriceye

electriceye said:


> You DO realize that BC Rich has had, literally, 5 or 6 ownership changes, right? So, they cannot possibly help you.
> 
> Any of the MIC models are relatively "new," btw, less than 10 years old. As of 2016, a new company has taken over BC Rich from Hanzer (thank god).



It's such a bummer that BC Rich Players forum is gone. That was probably THE only place where you could find said info.


----------



## Katastrophy

Postulio said:


> I have been trying to find out what year my BC Rich was made in, as I got it extremely cheap when it was on sale at a 2nd hand shop down here a few years ago.
> 
> Its a platinum edition warlock, with a floyd rose trem and a normal headstock (Not one of those pointy devil ones).
> I read up on how to do it, but I still cant date my serial.
> I read this: Dating Your B.C. Rich Guitar | Dolphin Music
> And my serial is 19651. I know its definitely before 2000, but no idea when. 1999 Maybe?
> 
> Help would be appreciated!


 
I'm prob 7 years too late with this but I have a Korean made platinum series warlock with that has the serial number 19832. From what I can tell, they were only made from 1987 to the early 90's. I brought mine cheap and second hand too in about '95, it has 'licensed by bc rich' on the head stock. It has the floyd rose tremblo and 2 humbuckers. I doubt it'd be worth selling, it's made of plywood or chip board or something cheap, the tremblo is known for going out of tune and breaking strings, it wasn't the base model at the time it was the next one up. But as for dating, I'm thinking 1989, if 24 in a serial number is 2004, this guitar is pre 1999, so I'd guess the 19 is 1989. Yours number 651, mine 832. But that's a guess, I've uploaded a pic of my headstock for you so you can see if it's he same (excuse the dust, it's in need of some tlc)


----------



## Barnacle

Can anyone help me with dating my 2 BC Rich guitars? I have an Indonesian made Bronze Series Mockingbird w/ just the serial numbers on the BC Rich (in raised lettering) neck bolt-on plate, and the serial numbers are: 9072241. I have looked for what seems like forever without finding a site for dating the lower end of the line Bronze Series guitars.

For my Gibson's and Epiphone's, I use a great site: www.guitardaterproject.org but like I said, I've simply had no luck at all with the lower end of line BC Rich's.

My BC Rich Bronze Series Warlock (also made in Indonesia) Model WG-5T/R (sticker on neck, just above the bolt-on plate) has the same neck bolt-on plate with the BC Rich logo in raised lettering, and the serial numbers on this one are: S02052469, which leads me to believe that S might be the plant designation, and the manufacture date might be February, 2005 and the Production run # would be 2469.

Any help at all on this would be GREATLY APPRECIATED! I have successfully been able to date, and determine the manufacturing plant, as well as the production number for my 19 other guitars, but the BC Rich "Bronze Series" low end guitars continue to baffle me!


----------



## purpledc

electriceye said:


> It's such a bummer that BC Rich Players forum is gone. That was probably THE only place where you could find said info.


Actually the best place to ask any info is the neal moser shredders forum. Neal has a vast wealth of BC rich knowledge. He used to work for them and designed a few of their guitars.


----------



## zappatton2

It's been years since I'd been there, wasn't sure I'd still even be able to log in, but lo and behold, my account is still active. They've got a few threads dedicated to eras and identification of BC Rich guitars, I would encourage folks to sign up and bring it back to life. Nobody has the deets on BCR better than Neal.

Speaking of BCR, I really thought they were on the brink of a revival, but it seems like they've sunk right back into obscurity. It's a shame, I always loved their models, and the custom shop guitars I had were easily some of the best guitars out there in terms of build quality. But some of their top dealers from a decade back, including all the ones I orders BCRs through, don't even have a dedicated section for them anymore.


----------



## Slayerman

Hi everyone,
I need some help for dating my ironbird NJ Series.
The Serial number is 34983.
Anyone have an idea ?
Regards


----------



## Andrew k Chidley

I've got a Bc Rich nj series serial B2053. Can't narrow down any specific info on it other than it's all original minus one knob and has a true floyd rose tremolo. Looks to have been an off white metallic or butternut metallic but it's a bit faded. Plays extremely well. Anyone maybe tell what my $50 got me? Year or place of manufacture? Thank you!


----------



## John Larke

Just wondering if someone might be able to date this Mockingbird..thank you very much!


----------



## twguitar

John Larke said:


> View attachment 67475
> View attachment 67476
> Just wondering if someone might be able to date this Mockingbird..thank you very much!


82/83, looks to be pre-NJ. Cool guitar!


----------



## John Larke

Thank you very much for your reply, it’s greatly appreciated! I have a seller wanting $999 for it in very good condition(per Reverb). What is your highly valued opinion? I can post more pics


----------



## twguitar

John Larke said:


> Thank you very much for your reply, it’s greatly appreciated! I have a seller wanting $999 for it in very good condition(per Reverb). What is your highly valued opinion? I can post more pics


These are as close as you can get to a USA made BCR, great contours and more importantly the right thickness body. I’d put in an offer of 750/800 but if it’s mint it’s a good buy


----------



## John Larke

Excellent, thank you again(btw, it’s not a bolt on). I included another pic, there are some small blemishes on the front horn


----------



## twguitar

John Larke said:


> View attachment 67499
> Excellent, thank you again(btw, it’s not a bolt on). I included another pic, there are some small blemishes on the front horn


Yeah wouldn’t be worth half that if it was a boltie


----------



## Musiscience

Never dated a B.C. Rich, but I can’t imagine a nice restaurant and flowers wouldn’t do the trick.


----------



## jco5055

it is a pain that there seems to be no good info with like a history of BC Rich models etc, I bought a used KKV for $500 and I think it's a pretty good model (neckthru, EMGs, Kahler Hybrid) but it would be nice to know for when I sell it how much I should sell for.


----------



## John Larke

Just wanted to say thank for your assistance dating my Mockingbird. Your knowledge helped me immensely! Now a proud owner of a gorgeous Mockingbird!! The sparkle one was my N.J. from ‘84-‘85
Cheers, John


----------



## justanotherguy

Hello - My apologies if this is the wrong way of posting to the forum...
I found this thread in a long search for answers, so I signed up to see what, if any, info anyone might have...
I have a BCR ST 3/III (HSS) with the Made in USA below the B.C. Rich logo - Serial # is BC12912.
Seems to be a lot of confusion/conflicting info on wha the #'s mean. I've read that the "normal" format is YYXXXX, with other years/neck types using other, possibly arbitrary formats.

This was purchased used in the early 90's (92-92) when I was told it was a mid-late 80's model. IF there is any logical sense it would have been the 12th one made in Dec. of 91, BUT nothing I read said anything about MMYYXX... 

I will NEVER sell this guitar - just wanting to know what's what.

Sorry for the long post - thanks for any info!


----------



## StuartO

i have a bc rich platinum edition warlock guitar and its serial number is 51211180, i was just wondering if anybody could tell me what year it was made in and any other additional information, thanks


----------



## ascl

Katastrophy said:


> View attachment 54559
> 
> 
> I'm prob 7 years too late with this but I have a Korean made platinum series warlock with that has the serial number 19832. From what I can tell, they were only made from 1987 to the early 90's. I brought mine cheap and second hand too in about '95, it has 'licensed by bc rich' on the head stock. It has the floyd rose tremblo and 2 humbuckers. I doubt it'd be worth selling, it's made of plywood or chip board or something cheap, the tremblo is known for going out of tune and breaking strings, it wasn't the base model at the time it was the next one up. But as for dating, I'm thinking 1989, if 24 in a serial number is 2004, this guitar is pre 1999, so I'd guess the 19 is 1989. Yours number 651, mine 832. But that's a guess, I've uploaded a pic of my headstock for you so you can see if it's he same (excuse the dust, it's in need of some tlc)



I'm a good 2 years too late, but thanks for this, I have the same platinum series warlock #19855. I bought it second hand in about 94 or 95, and think I was told it was 5 years old, so 1989 would make sense. It's definitely pretty rubbish quality, but it's also something I've owned for such a long time now, and it's such an iconic shape...


----------



## Stu12c

10702 is my warlock code and I bought it in the late 80s


----------



## Will S

ok so i have a revenge with bc rich signature pick ups and serial 72000923 can anyone help me with decoding that serial number


----------

